# Started Linzess, with all the brown water and no real solid matter is my colon still full?



## tdhcsc (Feb 26, 2017)

I've had IBS-C symptoms for almost 15 years. Lately it's become unmanageable with my standard treatment and out of desperation I'm resorting to serious drugs, 'Linzess 290mcg' first thing in the morning. First day, explosive water, second day a lot of rumbling and a bit of brown water, 3d day less rumbling and more brown water and some gas.... ????? Doesn't seem like much real material.

So,,, before I started Linzess I was just constipated unless I managed to have a BM or took 2 days worth of the senna ExLax in either case emptyed a lot of matter (more than brown water with pieces but real stuff).

Does this this brown water and gas mean that I'm not constipated? Doesn't seem like much (other than brown water) is coming out and I'm a bit lost as I've been eating larger meals but what comes out doesn't seem like enough for what I'm eating.

Guess I could wait and see if I get uncomfortable or, I could assume that since I'm passing brown water, having gas and my abdomin doesn't hurt that I'm no longer constipated and the Linzess is just doing what it does when you start the treatment.

It's been 6 days since anything but brown water has exited.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

linzess can cause diarrhea, which, to me, sounds like what your "brown water" is. linzess currently is available in two strengths, 145 mcg and 290 mcg. soon, a 72 mcg dose will be available. if the D is too much for you with the 290 dose, try a lower dose.

also--linzess acts on the same receptors that food does. the closer you take it to eating, the more D you'll get. so if you feel you're getting too much D, try taking it an hour before eating--or even longer--instead of a half an hour before, as prescribed. some people take it on an empty stomach at bedtime.

it can be hard to judge the relationship between how much food you eat vs how much is coming out if what is coming out is D. also--the transit times of different foods vary. i would say, i you feel uncomfortable and constipated, then you are. if you don't , then linzess is working

you could always call your gastro doc and ask him/her for their take on this. an x ray will show if you're still full of stool or not.


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

I take Linzess too and I have found that it does turn the consistency of the stool watery, you won't be getting any formed stools with this stuff. I have seen the brown water too but I've also seen brown watery stool. So I would say is it brownish clear water that you can see through, or "watery" consistency but brown matter? Does that make sense? I too have thought that I hope it's not just water it's causing me to loose but in fact I think it does work effectively just has the effect of changing the consistency of the stool by it's mechanism of drawing more water to the colon. Hope that helps.


----------



## tdhcsc (Feb 26, 2017)

brown sluggy water like water with mud in it,,, but not a considerable amount. I think that I'm going to assume that the Linzess is doing it's thing and as long as I don't become ill it's flushing me out. If I do become really uncomfortable I'll call the gastro who gave me the meds.

It just doesn't seem like enough to do the job considering the amount of food I'm eating.

Time will tell.

Thanks,


----------



## johnnylakis (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi All:

I have IBS-C and IBS-D. The IBS-C can be pretty annoying when it hits, lasting weeks. I started taking Linzess. This is what I found works for me. Plan to take one capsule on an evening when you have the next day off. Have a small starchy dinner then wait one hour. Have a chocolatey dessert. The rumbling, bloating and smelly gas will start in about half an hour and be pretty intense. At some point, that will all stop without a bowel movement. Go to bed at a reasonable time. When you wake up, go about your regular day off routine. Try to be active as that seems to get stuff moving. You will have small bowel movements all day.


----------



## ioeides (Mar 14, 2017)

I have ignored all that laxative stuff and turned to a thousands of years old remedy: if anything appears to go wrong with my inestines, especially the GI, I take an old fashioned enema: 2 liters of 39 centigrade warm water or tea, slowly injected via colon tube in a relaxing environment. This acts as an internal hot water bottle, reduces cramping and removes all undesirable contents of the GI.

After evacuation and a little rest I feel great. And this saves me from having to consult doctors - and from paying lots of money for pharmaceuticals with no evidence based effects.


----------



## ioeides (Mar 14, 2017)

This morning, I had an increasing urge to go, but I couldn't because of a rock hard lumps blocking the "exit". So I took my enema bulb (285 ccm), filled it with warm water, lubricated the soft rubber tip, inserted it cautiously into my rectum and injected the water. After about 10 minutes everything was softened enough to expel .

No more problems for the rest of the day. No waiting for the uncertain effect of laxatives. No need to buy supps or fleets.


----------



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

If you have diarrhea from taking Linzess, should you take an anti-diarrhea medication? It seems like a contradiction to take a pill to help you have a bowel movement, followed by one to stop it. Still, my first reaction after having brown, watery diarrhea this morning after four days of taking Linzess 72 mcg was to take a Pepto-Bismol tablet. I hadn't had diarrhea on the previous days of using Linzess this time around, so I wanted to prevent any further problems. In retrospect, maybe I overreacted. I've had IBS for years; while officially it's constipation, I often have loose stools, especially after taking either an over the counter (Miralax) or prescription medication. But unless it's really bad I won't take any anti-diarrhea medication on the "better out than in" theory. If diarrhea is going to be a regular part of using Linzess, it wouldn't seem like giving your body mixed signals with two kinds of medication is a good idea. I guess I need to stick with the Linzess more than just a few days and see whether diarrhea is an occasional or frequent side effect, how severe, etc., and then check with the doctor. Just wondering though about what others do.


----------

